# Trunk unlatches but latches again very quickly



## 41shots (Jan 9, 2009)

When using the internal unlatch button for the trunk... the trunk locks again so quickly that it's impossible to get from the car and keep the trunk lid open. Any one seen this? Thanks.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Trunk unlatches but latches again very quickly (41shots)*

I have had the same issue since owning the car. My work around has been to make sure the doors are unlocked before trying to unlock the trunk.


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Trunk unlatches but latches again very quickly (41shots)*

ya know, i'd love to link you to the thread I made about the same problem, some time ago, but the @$^%#$^@#$%







search here is ridiculous. 
I tried searching for keyword "trunk" in the EOS forum under both recent and archived threads and *THIS THREAD DOESN'T EVEN SHOW UP* !?!?!?!??!?!

Anyways, if someone knows how to search better than I can, maybe they can find the thread I made.
I've constantly had the problem during the cold weather seasons. My EOS has been to my dealership numerous times about this problem and they keep loosing screws, and tightening screws and replacing pistons and other things and they still cant fix the problem.
It seems that during the cold weather, the trunk doesn't lift high enough to clear the "automatic re-latching distance" and the trunk immediately re-locks. They can't seem to get it so it works properly.
So we're stuck with the following options:
1. run like Flash Gordon from the moment you pull the unlock button on your door.
2. have both doors unlocked so VW handle can be used (as stated above)
3. press the trunk unlock button on your remote when you're standing right at the trunk and grab it as it lifts.
Joyous right? Oy Vey.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Trunk unlatches but latches again very quickly (Small5)*

You know what, I never use buttons to open the trunk. Not the one on the door or the one the key fob. Never had the need. I have my locks set to unlock both doors with one press so everything is open. I always use the cool VW emblem to get into the trunk. Also prevents locking your keys in the trunk by accident. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW my trunk has always worked correctly but if consistency has anything to do with it I will most likely have problems with this too in the future, only it won't bother me


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Trunk unlatches but latches again very quickly (solarflare)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2883823

i found this one under
latch release
eos
post bodies
archived
silly that the same search didn't come up with "trunk"
but then again i didn't do the search for trunk in the title


----------



## 41shots (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Trunk unlatches but latches again very quickly (just-jean)*

Thanks for all the insight... and the prior thread which I had not been able to find.

I'll have the dealership look at it when in again for service... and report back here if there anything worthwhile.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Trunk unlatches but latches again very quickly (41shots)*

this happened with me, and VW dealership fixed it but...it came back
When I am at a gas station, I sometimes want to open my trunk with the button on the door, and the issue has come back after adjustments.
You can take it back to VW, but I havent after it came back-- you can get around it. You shouldn't have to do that, but it was easier so far to just use the key fob or unlock all doors.
William


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Trunk unlatches but latches again very quickly (41shots)*

This happens with ours when the weather is cold. Things just stiffen up enough that the trunk lid doesn't lift far enough to clear the latching mechanisim.
Works fine when the weather is warm.
There is a certain amount of adjustment a tech can do. I thought I'd seen a TB or Tech Tip on this. Don't have time to look right now, but I'll try to check later.
Kevin


----------



## Curta01 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Trunk unlatches but latches again very quickly (41shots)*

Something to watch out for if your dealer "fixes" this problem.
I never had this issue, but I was having all kinds of errors when raising or lowering the top. Sometimes it would work fine, other times the MFD would tell me the trunk wasn't closed (even if it had worked perfectly 30 minutes before), or tell me about "convertible top workshop." Try it 2 to 10 more times and it would work. My dealer replaced the latching mechanism and the top has worked perfectly for a couple of months - though this doesn't mean that much in Upstate NY in the winter. But now I have the same problem as outline on this thread. I work around it by holding down the remote switch. I'll bring it up next time I go to the dealer. You shouldn't have to make this type of accommodation - but I've chosen a working top.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Trunk unlatches but latches again very quickly (Curta01)*

my dealer acted a bit like it was just a matter of taste perhaps, until I got them to try using the button on the door and make it to the back before it relatched. With the keyfob it was fast too, but you could be as close as needed.
William


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Trunk unlatches but latches again very quickly (kghia)*

what ever you do , dont stick your fingers under there when it decides its going to lock back down, it could be a terrible way to spend the evening out in a minnesota -40F January night if no one was around


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Yes. This is/was common*

Bring it to the dealer and they will fix it.
(Also, use the search function.)


_Quote, originally posted by *41shots* »_When using the internal unlatch button for the trunk... the trunk locks again so quickly that it's impossible to get from the car and keep the trunk lid open. Any one seen this? Thanks.


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Trunk unlatches but latches again very quickly (41shots)*

Mine worked better when I cleared the snow off that added weight


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Trunk unlatches but latches again very quickly (Grinder)*

mine worked better when i wedged my ice scraper in there and had wifey hit the button ha


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Trunk unlatches but latches again very quickly (minnvw)*

I had a gorgeous drive with the top down today 77+ degrees.. Bright Sun.. What's snow and ice ?


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Trunk unlatches but latches again very quickly (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_I had a gorgeous drive with the top down today 77+ degrees.. Bright Sun.. What's snow and ice ?









10,000 comedians out of work........








Good to hear someone is getting a chance to enjoy some nice sunny weather.
Kevin


----------



## carnut77459 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Trunk unlatches but latches again very quickly (just4fun)*

My 2007 has done this since I bought it used 6 months ago. The odd thing is when I take it back to the dealer I bought it from, my sales guy (who is really nice) hits the unlock button on the door and slowly walks back to the trunk and it opens like it should. He says it must have re-set itself. So I take it home and it works that night. The next day it stops working and I am back to using the key fob to unlock the trunk. The next time I'm back at the dealer to fix the roof leaks, I ask about the trunk. Again, he hits the button on the door and walks back to open the trunk and it works perfectly.







So now I tell him there is a sensor in the car that knows when it returns home to the dealer and it starts working.







It is not very cold in Houston and never snows, so cold is not the problem.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Trunk unlatches but latches again very quickly (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
10,000 comedians out of work........








Good to hear someone is getting a chance to enjoy some nice sunny weather.
Kevin

Hey you can get your revenge nextmonth why I have to go Moscow...


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Trunk unlatches but latches again very quickly (carnut77459)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carnut77459* »_. Again, he hits the button on the door and walks back to open the trunk and it works perfectly.







So now I tell him there is a sensor in the car that knows when it returns home to the dealer and it starts working.







It is not very cold in Houston and never snows, so cold is not the problem.

Perhaps the angle of the car is your issue. Flat surface it may work properly but on incline does have enough clearance to clear the latch mechanism?


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Trunk unlatches but latches again very quickly (carnut77459)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carnut77459* »_ It is not very cold in Houston and never snows, so cold is not the problem.

I know somewhere I saw information on the adjustment that can be made to correct this problem. I can't find anything in the TB's or Tech Tips, so I'm thinking it was posted some time ago in one of the early threads on this topic.
Too bad the search function here su... isn't overly effective.
Not saying cold is the only factor, but it certainly is a contributing factor, because ours works all summer, but will re-latch itself in colder weather.
Living in nice warm Houston, I would think a technician should be able to correct this problem for you. It just might require the service dept to delve into the problem a little deeper by searching their database or making some calls to VWoA (I'm making the assumption they haven't already done this).
In meantime, I'll try searching again for that info on the adjustments.
Kevin


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Trunk unlatches but latches again very quickly (just4fun)*

OK here are a couple threads on the topic. There is nothing detailed on the specific adjustment, but several members have confirmed the problem was corrected with an adjustment.
Unfortunately, several have also reported that adjustments did not work, so it sounds like it depends on how knowledgeable / dedicated your technician is.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3595203
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2883823
May be something in these that will help.
Kevin


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Trunk unlatches but latches again very quickly (just4fun)*

I found the adjustment procedure in the Bentley Repair Manual.
Because the material is copywrite protected I don't feel it is appropriate to post it here, but I can confirm there is an adjustment that can be done.
They are refered to as "Rear Lid Adjustment Buffers" (right and left) and there is specific "self adjusting" procedure to be followed. these buffers can also be replaced if required. 
Looking at the diagram, they are simply a spring loaded bumper/plunger type assembly. 
I suspect, that even properly adjusted, there could be situations when the spring would be unable to "pop" the trunk lid high enough (i.e. stiffening of hinges and gas struts, etc. due to cold weather, or weight of any kind, on the lid).
I also seem to recall some of the original posts on this topic reporting that these buffers are shipped in a "locked" position from the factory. In some cases they were not unlocked and adjusted as per the procedure during PDI. *NOTE: *Bentley identifies new buffers are shipped in the locked position.
For those in warmer climes experiencing this on an consistent basis, it might be worth checking into whether or not the buffers were unlocked during PDI. *NOTE:* to unlock, you just push down on the bumper and rotate a 1/4 turn, so unlocking is very simple. Performing the adjustment isn't exactly rocket science, but you would want to be familiar with the procedure before attempting it on your own.
Kevin




_Modified by just4fun at 7:41 AM 1-17-2009_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Trunk unlatches but latches again very quickly (just4fun)*

Man, I'm I on a roll this morning.
Now I found the Tech Tip adressing this problem. Not sure why it didn't show up when I searched last time.
*Tech Tip 55-07-82 Trunk Lid Doesn't Open in Cold Weather.*
*NOTE:* 
This Tech Tip describes an alternate adjustment procedure to the "self adjustment" procedure outlined in the Bentley Manual.
*NOTE NOTE: * 
I just noticed the text is truncated on the attachment. The general gist is there, an adjustment can be made, take your service dept to task and get them to adjust your buffers. If you want to see the entire text, download the part two of the Tech Tips and scroll to section 55.


_Modified by just4fun at 8:06 AM 1-17-2009_


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Trunk unlatches but latches again very quickly (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_OK here are a couple threads on the topic. There is nothing detailed on the specific adjustment, but several members have confirmed the problem was corrected with an adjustment.
Unfortunately, several have also reported that adjustments did not work, so it sounds like it depends on how knowledgeable / dedicated your technician is.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3595203
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2883823
May be something in these that will help.
Kevin

Ok Kevin, cough if up!
I spent a good 15-20 minutes trying to find that thread of mine that you some how managed to find.
How, in the name of all that is repostable, did you find that?!?!?!


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Trunk unlatches but latches again very quickly (Small5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Small5* »_
Ok Kevin, cough if up!
I spent a good 15-20 minutes trying to find that thread of mine that you some how managed to find.
How, in the name of all that is repostable, did you find that?!?!?!









The secret is..... Pure Dumb Luck








I don't remember for certain what keyword brought them up, but I think it found it with "relatch" in the archives.
Kevin


_Modified by just4fun at 12:44 PM 1-17-2009_


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Trunk unlatches but latches again very quickly (just4fun)*

Thanks for the info. Now if I can just get an Allen wrench. I bet it's a metric size too. Do you happen to know the size??? TIA


----------



## carnut77459 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Trunk unlatches but latches again very quickly (just4fun)*

The last time I got it back from service, the round VW icon in the trunk would unlatch the trunk after I used the button in the door to unlock the trunk. Before that adjustment, the trunk would pop up a bit, the motor would pull it down tight, and the VW icon was not active (would not trip the latch). I'm going to pick it up from the dealer tomorrow (they replaced the windshield because the rear-view mirror fell off) and I'll check the trunk latch operation again. My 10,000 mile service is coming up and I'll get them to adjust the bump stops. I hope my roof leak was solved when they replaced the seals.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Trunk unlatches but latches again very quickly (vweosdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vweosdriver* »_Thanks for the info. Now if I can just get an Allen wrench. I bet it's a metric size too. Do you happen to know the size??? TIA

I would imagine you are right about them being metric, sorry but I can't help you on the size.
Kevin


----------



## carnut77459 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Trunk unlatches but latches again very quickly (just4fun)*

After some experimenting and reading the manual (RTFM?) I have discovered what is happening (I think). In order for the VW emblem to unlatch the trunk, the car must be unlocked (at least on my '07 3.2). If I just unlock the driver's door, the VW emblem will not unlatch the trunk. This works with the keyfob remote or the unlock button on the door. If my car is locked and I want to open the trunk, I have to hit the unlock button on the remote twice to unlock both doors, then hit the trunk release button on the remote before the VW emblem will unlock the trunk.
If I am just getting out after a drive and want to get into the trunk, I have to open the driver's door, unlock both doors with the button on the door panel, then unlock the trunk with the switch on the door. The trunk lid will pop up but the electric pull down (do all Eos models have this?) will pull the lid down and latch it again before I can run back to grab it. However, the VW emblem will unlatch the lid.
I don't know why they didn't put some logic in and just not activate the pull down motor after the unlock button is pressed.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Trunk unlatches but latches again very quickly (carnut77459)*

Tried your method and it works fine. The Allen wrench you need for the bumpers is a 3mm.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

I wasn't sure so I went out to check. My Eos was setup maybe from the dealer(?) so that both doors unlock when you push the unlock on the remote. In this mode the trunk can be opened with the trunk emblem. I also appear to have the auto relock activated which relocks the car after 30 seconds if the door is not manually opened. You are right that the single door unlock does not enable the the trunk emblem/latch. All the above options can be enabled from the MFD (convenience/door option). I was able to play with my settings and change things and then change them back. The trunk once unlocked, at the driver's door or with the keyfob. should stay open indefinitely. If it relatches right away then it is bad. The only time mine has done this was after the dealer replaced my trunk lid liner and forgot to replace the plastic cover over the latch on the trunk lid itself. Make sure yours is installed and not damaged. This piece activates the power latch attached to the trunk. You may have a flaky latch or the spring inside which lifts the trunk lid slightly when unlatched. I doubt the cold is causing your problem where you live. Keep after the dealer.


----------



## carnut77459 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Trunk unlatches but latches again very quickly (cb391)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cb391* »_...... All the above options can be enabled from the MFD (convenience/door option). I was able to play with my settings and change things and then change them back. The trunk once unlocked, at the driver's door or with the keyfob. should stay open indefinitely. If it relatches right away then it is bad. The only time mine has done this was after the dealer replaced my trunk lid liner and forgot to replace the plastic cover over the latch on the trunk lid itself. Make sure yours is installed and not damaged. This piece activates the power latch attached to the trunk. You may have a flaky latch or the spring inside which lifts the trunk lid slightly when unlatched. I doubt the cold is causing your problem where you live. Keep after the dealer.

My Eos is still at the dealer for other repairs and I'll tell them to check the latch before I get it. I have a Jetta 2.5 loaner with a 2.5 and when I hit the trunk button on the door the trunk pops all the way open but I can't find the manual latch release once I close it again. When I get my Eos back I'll program the doors to unlock.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Trunk unlatches but latches again very quickly (carnut77459)*

They should be able to correct your re-latching problem by adjusting the bumpers (or buffers, or whatever you prefer to call them) as per above.
As mentioned, being from Texas cold weather shouldn't be a contributing factor, and once properly adjusted, you should have no further problems.
Kevin


----------



## petevv (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: Trunk unlatches but latches again very quickly (just4fun)*

Thanks for posting the info on adjusting the bumpers. After having the dealer not be able to duplicate the problem twice, I'm glad to know how to fix it myself.
Mine is definitely temperature related. I guess I shouldn't use the term "cold" when referring to winter in Southern California. But this is my second winter with the car, and from day one the trunk relatches itself 99% of the time if the temp drops below 60 or so. Once the weather warms back up, the decklid works just fine every time.
Thanks again Kevin.
Pete


----------



## toolman_57 (Jan 8, 2009)

I had the same problem with my trunk re-latching when I tried to unlock it (either with the key fob or with the release button on the driver's door).
My problem started when the latching mechanism was replaced by the dealer to fix the trunk closed sensor (part of the latching mechanism). It was easy to diagnose (from my point) because I could easily see that the trunk wasn't closing all the way.
I took it back to the dealer and showed them how much fun it was to beat the lock and the size of the gap at the back of the trunk vs. the front. They moved the latch mechanism so that the trunk would close all the way (tighter). Problem solved....


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (toolman_57)*

Tim
Welcome to the forum...
-M


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (toolman_57)*

Good info! So there's two solutions to this problem. You can try to adjust the bumpers up or try to adjust the latch mechanism down. There must be a proper adjustment procedure for this. I'll check the Bentley manual when I have time to see if there is an official adjustment procedure. 



_Modified by solarflare at 4:44 AM 1-28-2009_


----------



## carnut77459 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (solarflare)*

Well, good news. I picked up my Eos today from service and the latch problem was adjusted so that it does not re-latch. I'm assuming that the bumpers were adjusted.


----------



## ravenblack67 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Trunk unlatches but latches again very quickly (41shots)*

Tech tip 55-07-82 fixed the problem. After 12 months and 9,300 miles, it fianlly works correctly.


----------



## ravenblack67 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Trunk unlatches but latches again very quickly (41shots)*

The Tech Tip did the trick. It took under a minute to fix a problem that has been bothering me for 12 months.


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Trunk unlatches but latches again very quickly (ravenblack67)*

sorry for being uninformed, are you talking about the tech tips located in the thread above on the forum? 
if so, which PDF should I download and what page is it on?
Thanks in advance


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Trunk unlatches but latches again very quickly (Small5)*

Download both parts, then you have all the tech tips http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But specific to this problem Part two, then scroll down to section 55.
Kevin
Note: you will have to rotate the view with your software.


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Trunk unlatches but latches again very quickly (just4fun)*

Thanks Kevin, 
Let me read through this a bit and I'll come back if I have any questions.


----------

